# Welcome to our three new moderators!



## Jeremy (Oct 5, 2019)

We are excited to announce three new moderators that will be joining the staff team today.

*dizzy bone* has been actively involved and helpful across multiple areas of the forum. She is also known for her art contest entries, including winning third place in our most recent contest last month. Her kindness and creativity will be a great fit as a staff member and moderator of the forum.

*LaBelleFleur* is rejoining the team after being a moderator in 2015 and 2016. Her friendly personality is something we feel will be an asset in leading the community. As a staff member again, her experience will come in handy during the upcoming influx of activity.

*pandapples* has been a consistent participant in our Animal Crossing and trading boards. This includes leading a community project to track collectible sales and help other users trade in TBT Marketplace. Her participation across the forum will help with the new ACNH players coming to TBT next year.

Thank you to everyone who took the time to submit an application this year. We appreciate all of your commitments to TBT and your interest in helping the community. If you weren't chosen during this round of applications, we anticipate opening apps again even earlier than previously mentioned in the TBT Direct, so be on the lookout as early as Q1 2020. Expanding our staff team is an important first step in our New Horizons preparations. Please join us in welcoming dizzy bone, LaBelleFleur, and pandapples!


----------



## seliph (Oct 5, 2019)

OMG DIZZY i'm so proud don't ban me

also wb fleur and congrats pandapples!!


----------



## Trundle (Oct 5, 2019)

Congrats to the new and returning mods!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2019)

Congrats, dizzy bone, LaBelleFleur, and pandapples!  This is awesome!


----------



## Heyden (Oct 5, 2019)

Congrats pandapples and dizzy!!!! Awesome picks. Welcome back to Labelle too!


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 5, 2019)

Congrats!! dizzy and pandapples!


----------



## cornimer (Oct 5, 2019)

Congratulations all!! Glad to see some awesome members get chosen, I know you will be great additions to the team


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 5, 2019)

CONGRATS to the new a returning staff members! Im sure you'll all do a great job!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 5, 2019)

Congrats everyone!  I somehow knew LaBelleFleur would get it, since she's been so active lately.


----------



## pandapples (Oct 5, 2019)

Thanks for the warm welcome!! Looking forward to working with everyone. 

Regarding the collectible resource I?ve been maintaining, just a heads up I will no longer be able to update it. Anyone is free to use the data as they wish and even create their own thread.


----------



## dedenne (Oct 5, 2019)

congrats dizzy bone and pandapples!!

and wb labellefleur ; )


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2019)

Congrats everyone, well deserved <3


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 5, 2019)

Congratulations to our new mods!  I look forward to seeing what y’all will bring to the the table with the new game on the horizon!


----------



## duckykate (Oct 5, 2019)

WOOHOO CONGRATS


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 5, 2019)

question, can mods sell there existing collectibles that they earned?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 5, 2019)

Welcome pandapples and dizzy bone! I hope you enjoy this new position.

And welcome back LaBelleFleur!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 5, 2019)

Congrats dizzy and pandapples!! And welcome back LaBelleFleur!!

Now could you send me that 150x150 pfp collectible ty


----------



## Corrie (Oct 5, 2019)

I totally thought I was tweaking out when I saw new blue names because I had just looked at the staff list two days ago. 

Congrats to our new mods!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 5, 2019)

Congrats dizzy bone, pandapples, and welcome back LaBelleFleur! I know next year will be awesome!


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 5, 2019)

woooo congrats ya'll! you will make fantastic mods!


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 5, 2019)

Ahh thank you everyone! I'll do my best for everyone! <3


----------



## Zane (Oct 5, 2019)

:0 yaaay dizzy bone !

welcome to the new staff :]


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 5, 2019)

Congrats to all the new mods! I'm sure you'll all be wonderful.


----------



## Lancelot (Oct 5, 2019)

YES GOWAN DIZZY


----------



## Jacob (Oct 5, 2019)

Three amazing choices!!!! Congrats you guys :]


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 5, 2019)

oh hey, I recognize everyone here


----------



## r a t (Oct 5, 2019)

amazing choices to very deserving members, congrats!


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 5, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## Cheryll (Oct 5, 2019)

Wow, congrats to the 3 moderators! :3


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 5, 2019)

Lovely choices!! Congrats to these three.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 5, 2019)

Congrats to dizzy bone and pandapples, and welcome back LaBelleFleur! <3


----------



## BluebearL (Oct 5, 2019)

Oh wow congrats guys! I’m very excited for you  @pandapples - I would really like to take over the spreadsheet if that’s all right


----------



## sej (Oct 5, 2019)

congrats! all perfect choices for mods


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 5, 2019)

Congrats to the new mods! You are all very deserving of the position


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 6, 2019)

woahh congratulations to dizzy and pandapples, and welcome back LaBelle!! definitely great picks from the staff. c:


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 6, 2019)

Omg dizzy bone, why your user name is blue! heheh
You wouldn't know how nice news it is at the end of a hard day!
And congratulations! to the other new (and nostalgic, we missed you LaBelleFleur!) mods tooooo!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 6, 2019)

I welcome you to the introduction of being staff members, enjoy them as you can. (And I hope you enjoyed your bread sticks too)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 6, 2019)

Congrats dizzy and Pandapples!!!  And welcome back LaBelleFleur!


----------



## Valzed (Oct 6, 2019)

Congratulations to dizzy bone, LeBelleFleur & pandapples!


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 6, 2019)

Eey congrats dizzy bone and pandapples! I like that I recognize these names too and what they participate in in tbt.

Also welcome back LaBelleFleur!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Oct 6, 2019)

Congrats Dizzybone, Labellefluer and Pandapples.  Just reading this today.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 7, 2019)

Congrats y?all and welcome back Labellefleur!!!


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 7, 2019)

Aw wonderful! Congrats to the new and old mods, what a wonderful team!


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 7, 2019)

Congrats all!!!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 8, 2019)

congrats!


----------



## Hat' (Oct 8, 2019)

Congrats to you three!!! Wishing you the best in your new (or not  ) position !


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 9, 2019)

Congrats guys!!!! Welcome bk LBFleur!!!!!


----------



## Chicha (Oct 11, 2019)

Congrats to dizzy bone, LaBelleFleur, and pandapples! Great choices!


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 11, 2019)

kinda late to the party, but congrats you guys!


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Oct 12, 2019)

Congrats everyone!!!!!


----------



## The Pennifer (Oct 12, 2019)

Congratulations to all of you!!! I know you will be wonderful Mods, dizzy bone, LaBelleFleur, and pandapples
You?re all A+


----------



## mogyay (Oct 14, 2019)

CONGRATS GUYS, u will all be wonderful mods


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Oct 14, 2019)

Congratulations to the new moderators!!  I think you will be dedicated and respectful!


----------

